# Attempted a cut out today but have a question



## Steve zone 5 WI (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't know what to think....

The hive was between floors. so it ran deep (4') into the old farm house

We took the siding off and found a few combs of uncapped honey but we were unable to find any brood comb. 

As we explored we found what looked like the old hive but almost all of the comb was gone. there were a few bees on it bit I think they were taking it apart. 

When we removed all of the uncapped honey there was a lot of bees behind it but no comb just a big clump of bees. 

We use a bee vac then transferred them into a deep with a bottom board and a cover. We put a couple of frames of uncapped honey in a super and placed 

that on top. Then we placed the new hive near the old entrance. 

While i was scratching my head trying to figure out what was going on i saw what looked like a small march into the new hive. 

As far as no brood..... that's what has me stumped

What do you think? 





thanks steve


----------



## Motj3 (Dec 15, 2012)

Got them just after making a new queen but before she had any larva. That is my guess since they marched in. If so, talk about great timing.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

New swarm that just moved in a few days ago.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Could be the old colony, left behind when the primary swarm left. New queen has not layed any eggs yet. All eggs from the old queen have emerged, due to her shutting down before they swarmed. Thus, bees, but no larve or capped brood.

cchoganjr


----------



## Steve zone 5 WI (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Attempted a cut out today but have a question (added vid)*

Well,

I think the cut out went well. Total felt stings was 7 among 4 people. 

I still don't know for sure that there is a queen in there. I am guessing so because i did see a small march and when we went back at night to bring the m home there were only two hand-fulls of bees not in the hive.

here are a couple of links to some videos "day one" is the day after the cutout. 

(feel free to look at the rest of the folder and Please let me know if you see anything to bee concerned about)

http://s470.photobucket.com/user/TX-fanatic/media/Bees/MVI_23842_zps368cc55e.mp4.html


http://s470.photobucket.com/user/TX-fanatic/media/Bees/MVI_2399_zps3d479d7e.mp4.html

Please feel free to add suggestions on how to keep the bees from leaving.

Thanks Steve


----------



## beesintrees (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Attempted a cut out today but have a question (added vid)*

Hi Steve,
Thanks for the post and the videos.
I have a few questions.
I got my first ever bees in a lured swarm last Monday afternoon.
Activity has been very high for 3 days.
I put no reducer in the 3/8" high by 6" long entrance, because I didn't think about it.
I might not have even if I did think if it because activity was so high.
Now my 2 questions. If you have time please.
My bees noticeably favor the right hand side of the entrance.
I notice your reducer has the opening to the right hand side.
1) Is that a coincidence or do bees prefer that entrance location?
2) This evening it looked like activity had dropped slightly.
Do you think I should put on a reducer when activity drops even more?
Thanks,
bnt


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Attempted a cut out today but have a question (added vid)*

Bnt,
A reducer will allow the swarm to defend it's new diggs easier. I would recommend a reducer with an opening about 2" wide. If a robbing situation occurs later, a two bee width 3/4" opening is recommended.
Right side, left side, middle... it doesn't matter to the bees.

Steve,
Looks to me that everything is right on track. Check on them in a couple of weeks to see of you have eggs and brood.


----------



## beesintrees (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Attempted a cut out today but have a question (added vid)*

Thanks Mr.Beeman,

I did as you suggested and will remember about the 3/4" opening in case of robbing.

I've been told I over analyze things. So, now I also analyze whether analyzing is relevant. (-:

bnt


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Attempted a cut out today but have a question (added vid)*

Cleo called it: swarmed recently and between brood.


----------



## Steve zone 5 WI (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Attempted a cut out today but have a question (added vid)*



beesintrees said:


> Thanks Mr.Beeman,
> 
> I did as you suggested and will remember about the 3/4" opening in case of robbing.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply!! 

Mr Beeman nailed it...my personal preference also is to keep the entrance reducer on until the hive is strong enough to defend itself.

I have been accused of over analyzing a lot lol 

I have noticed that if I switch the entrance reducer opening from the left to the right or vise versa it confuses the bees for a little bit. 

Thanks Steve


----------



## Steve zone 5 WI (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Attempted a cut out today but have a question (added vid)*



Mr.Beeman said:


> Bnt,
> A reducer will allow the swarm to defend it's new diggs easier. I would recommend a reducer with an opening about 2" wide. If a robbing situation occurs later, a two bee width 3/4" opening is recommended.
> Right side, left side, middle... it doesn't matter to the bees.
> 
> ...


It's hard not to take several peeks a week! 

We did open the hive on 5-23 and found that they had drawn out nearly all of the foundation-less super frames. We did not find the queen. They don't seem to be drawing out the foundation in the deep nearly as fast. Will they move down on their own? Do I need to worry about them swarming after the super is drawn and full and the brood box still nearly empty? 

Thanks Steve


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Attempted a cut out today but have a question (added vid)*

Did you look for eggs? Should have them by now. If it is indeed queenless, get one in there. Bees will move to empty space.


----------



## Steve zone 5 WI (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Attempted a cut out today but have a question (added vid)*

Well, 
I guess i need to be more observant each time i'm in the hives. I must have been so focused on finding a queen I overlooked all of the signs that she was there! It's only been 4 days from the last inspection. 

Today's plan was take a last look for eggs If I didn't find any I was off to buy a Queen. 

This is from today's inspection the date is off by one day



It's making me smile big time!!! 

Thank you everyone for your help 

Steve


----------

